# whats a good coyote rifle



## calishooter (Aug 15, 2004)

im about to go out on a buddys ranch and shoot some cyotes for him wut type of rifle is best


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Are you asking what brand, what caliber? I was about to say caliber, 223, but think a 243 would be even better, if somewhat more expensive to shoot. Brand? I'm going with an H&R handi-rifle as I can get the 243 and then for $100, get another 223 barrel. Have you checked out the predator (fox, coyote, etc) forum. You will find quite a bit of information there. I did, and hope to start this year for fox. I'm not sure how many coyotes are in North Carolina, but may find out. I intend to use a 17 HMR for fox, at least until I get the 223. Don't count out the AR-15's, etc. Some of them are tricked out for competition target, so have the potential.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

What do you have now? This is a call a lot and shoot a little type of hunting. If you have a good accurate gun now, you can use it now. If you get into hunting yot's a lot, then get a gun just for that. For now any centerfire gu will do with the right bullet selection.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Under 200 yrds the .223
200 to 350 yards a 22-250
350 plus yards either a 6mm Remington or a 25-06
All using handloads.
Just my preference. Oh, during deer season .270 with 130 gr Sierra boattails will work at any range. :sniper:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We shoot the 22-250 on coyotes. I bought a used one last year and got it pretty cheap. Spent the money I saved on a better scope!


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

I currently use a Remington 700 BDL that I re-chambered myself in 22-250 Remington Ackley Improved for a superb varmint rifle. I have an older Leupold Vari-X II 3x9x40 scope with Leupold base and rings. Killer combo.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Oooh my goodness that sounds like an absolutely gorgeous gun One Shot One Kill! I would love to have a rufle like that. I bet you enjoy it! Great outfit!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If you havnt got the gun yet, id say go for a good AR-15 coppy. the .223 is great for varmiting, and when the time comes to hunt soemthing else, you can buy a conversion kit to a more powerfull round for less than the price of a new gun.

lets say you want to hunt deer. youv got several choices!

out to 200 yards you shouldnt have any problems with a 7.62x39, a 6.8 berret, or a .50 beowulf.

want to hunt squirel or rabbit? get a .22lr cnversion kit.


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

.223 would be a good coyote gun but it wont shoot as far as others and you start getting a good strong wind, ur bullet will get blown away. 25-06 is good. i shot a red fox at 480yrds with a 20 mile cross wind, i aimed 1.5 foot high and right on his tip of his nose and hit him in the shoulder, i honestly couldnt believe it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah the best rifle for coyote is the one you have on your shoulder when you see one!!! :lol:


----------

